# Solved: Ipod Nano Memory



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

I have an iPod Nano that I got 2 years ago, and it has a lot of songs by now.

I am wondering HOW to increase its memory, if that is possible (?)

If not, should I be upgrading to another model?

Thank you.


----------



## crashie (Jan 21, 2009)

This is not possible as far as I know... time to buy a bigger capacity one if you want more songs, or delete/replace the ones you don't want on your existing Ipod.


----------

